# Will these rims fit? 15X8 on 92' b13?



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Trying to decide on these new wheels. 

LINK:
Axis Wheels - Staggered wheels, Axis Oldskool, Axis Gravity, Shine, Axis Hiro, Axis Reverb, Axis Penta and Matrix. 15 inch Scion wheels, Staggered wheels for 350Z, Infiniti G35, BMW 5 series.

They are 4X100 which I know fits. BUT the size is 15X8. Haven't really heard of this size on our rides. (heard of mostly 15X6.5) Will these rims fit?? Any rubbing problems? Feedback ppl?


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

why do you want 15x8's?

as for rubbing my 17X7's wrapped in Yokohama Prada spec-2's rubbed like a mug. im looking for some lightweight 15x6.5's

if you want traction learn about tires. Tire Treadwear, Traction and Temperature Ratings - Discount Tire Co.

should get you gonig. lots of info on that site.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I once had some 15x7.5 with 205-50-15....the 205's rubbed a little in the back over bumps. There was very little room between the tire and the strut with 7.5's....I would bet 8's would rub and not work.

...my .02


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

extremely old post.. ridin' on steelies.. car's going up for sale soon.


----------

